# July Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Let's see pictures of your "Patriotic" Goldens!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great theme!!!!! I cant win, so Im not entering, but wanted to show Neeko's excitement about the 4th holiday...this was last year!!! Cant wait til this year!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brilliant theme!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stGold13 said:


> Our June winner, *Roushbabe*, has chosen a great theme for July:
> 
> "Patriotic Goldens"
> 
> ...



Let's see your Patriotic Goldens everyone!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam and Hogan.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ben showing off his patriotic side


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla and Lily on Independence Day 2014


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy is a big fan of the British royal family! Here he is dressed up ready for his coronation as King Sammy  He loves his costumes, but this one was by far his favourite - he loves it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*HRH King Sammy*, what a great picture! 

He looks distinguished and so very handsome.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! He does tend to strike a regal pose when the king outfit goes on lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are Bella and Tucker with their "patriotic" bandanas.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone, let's see some more Patriotic Goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Patriotic Goldens!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Some great entries so far, show us your patriotic Goldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stGold13 said:


> Our June winner, *Roushbabe*, has chosen a great theme for July:
> 
> "Patriotic Goldens"
> 
> ...


Calling all "Patriotic Goldens"-doesn't matter what Country you live in, shows us your Golden(s) wearing your Country's colors.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Patriotic pup!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka*

Here are Tucker and Tonka in the pool!


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

*June Bug is so patriotic! ❤??*

My beautiful June on the 4th of July


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your "Patriotic Goldens"!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a great picture of June Bug, let's see some more Patriotic Goldens


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Brinkley on 4th of July! AMERICA!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Show us your Patriotic Goldens*

Great entries everyone!

There's still lots of time to submit an entry, the last day to post a picture of your Patriotic Golden is *Thursady- July 24th. *


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Time is slipping away, show us your patriotic Goldens before the deadline.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just 4 more days to submit your patriotic goldens.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry for being late to the Party! We had a great 4th of July! My Golden Family from Left to Right: Remi, Hush (Detour x Remi puppy), KC (Fisher x Remi puppy), and Cannon. 

ETA: And Nothing was photoshopped! I have no clue how to do that anyways! Holding drills coming in handy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kfayard said:


> Sorry for being late to the Party! We had a great 4th of July! My Golden Family from Left to Right: Remi, Hush (Detour x Remi puppy), KC (Fisher x Remi puppy), and Cannon.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And Nothing was photoshopped! I have no clue how to do that anyways! Holding drills coming in handy!


What a great picture, love the sunglasses. 

Beautiful Goldens!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Here's Cosmo striking a patriotic pose!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Reminder all, *Thursday, July 24th *is the last day to submit an entry for the July Photo Contest. 

The theme is "Patriotic" Goldens, whatever Country you live in, share a picture of your Golden in your Country's colors or being Patriotic!

Great entries everyone, enjoying the pictures!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I love all of the photos! Too cute!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The girls all decked out in their patriotic bandannas (courtesy of Dallasgold).


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last day to submit your entries. Show us your Patriotic Goldens!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today, Thursday July 24th*, is the last day to submit an entry for the July Photo Contest!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last few hours to submit your patriotic golden


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your great entries, a joy for all of us to see and that makes you all winners this month............but, only one can actually win and for that to happen please head here to vote http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...st/305818-july-photo-contest-voting-poll.html


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Sammy test*

Test of photo re insert


----------

